

Shred HTTP library for Node.js and Browsers - nlacassespireio

Shred v0.7 has been released.<p>Shred is an HTTP client library that supports gzip, https, redirects, and proxies. As of this version, Shred can run in node.js and in modern browsers!<p>This means Shred can be used in both client-side and server-side applications, and it is particulary suited for code that needs to run in both environments.<p>Hat tip to Substack and his awesome Browserify tool for making this possible!<p>Check out the official announcement here: http://www.spire.io/posts/shred-v0_7.html<p>Or head to Github for the code: https://github.com/spire-io/shred<p>Or get the node.js module: npm install shred
======
thedaniel
My favorite thing about this library is the on: {200: callback, 204:
someOtherCallback} interface for handling various responses.

